# Tower shoot dog etiquette



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Any one here use there dog at a Tower shoot? I am going to one this weekend, as a handler. Do you send your dog as birds are falling, or wait until groups switch blinds???


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been to one. The dog must sit quietly by your side until instructed by the guy running the shoot to go. They retrieve when shooting stations are being rotated. There's really no rules, it's whatever the person sponsoring it wants.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have done many of these, they can be really good for your dog or a train wreck. The worst one I went to the dog next to my stations was running all over like he had never been out in a week.

I make my dog sit and honor until she is released or the gunners want you to pick up the birds. Hope you have a great time.

Dan


----------

